# Pool table build - Video, Part 5



## johnwnixon (Nov 18, 2006)

I have finished the next installment of the Pool Table Video series (Part 5) at Eagle Lake Woodworking.

Take a look and let me know what you think!

Video Link:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?PTBP5.htm

This video focuses the Corbels of the leg system. The design of the corbels is discussed and the techniques used to create them are shown in detail.


























Best Regards,

John W. Nixon - www.EagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------

